# hsfmodem and AuthenticAMD : fail to configure

## Tortue

Hi,

I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with a Conexant modem. The machine came with Win XP installed. I wiped it, repartitioned the drive, reinstalled XP, and then installed Gentoo. Everything works fine except the modem, which works with the other OS, of course. The processor is an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55 with 1Gb of RAM.

The modem is a subsystem of the (integrated) sound card (ATI SB5600 Azalia), which works with the hda_intel driver. The modem driver is apparently, and oddly, linked to the alsa driver.

All the drivers I tried installed well, but the problem is that all failed to configure with the command "hsfconfig", all with the same error message saying that I'm trying to compile kernel modules on a AuthenticAMD system while the installed hsf driver package is for x86_64 (i386, i686, etc.). I know that hsfconfig uses the command "uname -a", the result of which is

```
Linux linux3 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #6 SMP Sat Dec 1 11:43:18 EST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

I'm really stuck here. I did not find any driver whose configuration tool works.

Here is some info about the machine :

cat /proc/cpuinfo :

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 104

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 256 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy misalignsse

bogomips        : 1601.81

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 104

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 256 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy misalignsse

bogomips   : 1601.81

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps
```

lspci- v (the important data is 00:14.2 and 00:14.3, though I'm not sure for the latter)

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: c0100000-c01fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c8000000-00000000cfffffff

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5950

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: c0200000-c02fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5950

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 8438 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 8454 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 8430 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 8450 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]

   Memory at c0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at c0005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at c0006000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at c0007000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at c0008000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at c0009000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at c0004400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 14)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]

   Memory at c0004800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 8420 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

   Kernel modules: pata_atiixp, generic

[i]00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0[/i]

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=64

   Memory behind bridge: c0300000-c03fffff

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

   Kernel modules: k8temp

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 255, IRQ 17

   Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at c0120000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0007

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at c0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ndiswrapper

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

   Memory at c0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: b44

08:01.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

   Memory at c0302800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci

   Kernel modules: sdhci

08:01.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01f5

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at c0302c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            41312  0

snd_mixer_oss          16576  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30976  0

snd_seq_device          8080  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      8768  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49888  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

udf                    74152  0

vboxdrv              1630560  0

ndiswrapper           197920  0

ntfs                  221704  1

snd_hda_intel         310752  1

fglrx                1750848  20

snd_pcm                75464  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51880  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

sdhci                  17356  0

snd_page_alloc         10192  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

mmc_core               27784  1 sdhci

k8temp                  7104  0
```

message from hsfconfig

```
(cd /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/build && make "CNXT_KERNELSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r8/build" 

"M=/usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules" "CC=false" modules)

make[1]: entrant dans le r?pertoire << /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 >>

/usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules/Makefile:20: *** WARNING: Trying to compile kernel modules on a AuthenticAMD system while the installed hsf driver package is for x86_64, this is likely to fail... ***

/usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules/kernelcompiler.sh: gcc version 4.1.2 or similar is required to compile modules for your kernel

  CC [M]  /usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules/mod_engine.o

make[2]: *** [/usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules/mod_engine.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le r?pertoire << /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 >>

make: *** [all] Erreur 2
```

gcc -v

```
Utilisation des specs internes.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configuré avec: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Modèle de thread: posix

version gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)
```

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

----------

## cyrillic

 *Tortue wrote:*   

> The modem driver is apparently, and oddly, linked to the alsa driver. 

 

This is true of all winmodems.  The hardware consists of a soundcard with a telephone jack attached, and the software performs the actual modulating and demodulating functions.

I'm sorry that this explanation doesn't provide any real help, though.

----------

## Tortue

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *Tortue wrote:*   The modem driver is apparently, and oddly, linked to the alsa driver.  
> 
> This is true of all winmodems.  The hardware consists of a soundcard with a telephone jack attached, and the software performs the actual modulating and demodulating functions.

 

I would say this is true of winmodems with voice, that is, hcf-like modems. Mine is an hsfmodem, with no voice function. I only need it to connect occasionally to the Internet.

----------

## grooveharder

hi there Tortue,

from the error message it doesn't look like the AuthenticAMD thing is the problem. i'd be more concerned with this:

```
/usr/lib64/hsfmodem/modules/kernelcompiler.sh: gcc version 4.1.2 or similar is required to compile modules for your kernel  
```

which version of gcc are you using? and which version did you use to compile your kernel? (because it will have to be the same for both the kernel and modules for it)

----------

## Tortue

I've been using the same kernel since the beginning on this machine: 2.6.22-r8. I presently have gcc 4.1.2. Do you mean that last fall gcc could have been at version, let's say, 4.1.1 or 4.0.x, when I compiled the kernel (November 2007)? Should I recompile the kernel and try it again?

gcc -v (again)

```
Utilisation des specs internes.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configuré avec: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Modèle de thread: posix

version gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)
```

Thanks

----------

## cyrillic

The first line of dmesg should tell you what version of gcc was used to compile the kernel.

```
# dmesg | head

Linux version 2.6.26-rc5 (root@gecko) (gcc version 4.3.1 (Gentoo 4.3.1) ) #1 SMP Sun Jun 8 20:30:31 EDT 2008

... 
```

----------

## Tortue

No luck

The kernel was compiled with the same version of gcc

dmesg | head

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@linux3) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #6 SMP Sat Dec 1 11:43:18 EST 2007
```

The last line of gcc -v :

```

version gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)
```

I guess the problem is somewhere else

----------

## andfed

I have same laptop (1501 DELL) and OS Gentoo. I didn't find solution to configure model. But all are working under Ubuntu 7.10 (installed too). I sent letter to linuxant, they didn't know why modules can't identify modem. I used to configure different kernel versions - same result.

One interesting thing, may be it's not important, but:

http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Modems - modem using "Address: 1", but on my lapton it's ": 0".

Can it be cause of the problem? And why doest it show wrong codec name?

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
> 
> Codec: Conexant ID 2bfa
> 
> Address: 0
> ...

 

----------

